# shield cut vs parabolic vanes



## aaronthesun (Oct 13, 2011)

So I just recently bought a pack of Flex-Fletch FFP 187s to replace my old parabolic Easton Tite Flight vanes. 

They look awesome on my arrows and I couldn't help but notice that most of the compound pros shoot them at World Cup events as well. 

But aside from the fact that most of the cool kids are using them, are there any significant differences between the two for outdoor arrow performance? What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the only thing I have seen is when you shoot through a bale the shield cuts tend to have a better survivability probability


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Only possible advantage I can imagine is that shields may be a little stiffer, and flutter a little less, than parabolics. but I can't be sure about that. It's just my intuition. 

I shot parabolics at the Olympics, but shields for the past 6 years. Because yes, they do look cooler  I guess for me it's from my 20+ years of traditional archery, shooting traditional shield cut feathers.

John


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but feathers look so much better on an arrow than on a vane. Maybe I'm just a semi-traditionalist. /shrug


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Shields are cooler looking, no question. But if Flex Fletch made a low profile parabolic in the 187 size I'm sure people would use them. The FF parabolics are a bit higher than the shields, not great for the wind.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Less weight and lower profile. Plus some think they're cool. I'm happy with EP16's.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

The tail corner on a shield should (*) add turbulence to the air-flow creating drag. Drag can help to stabilize an arrow, e.g if your FOC is marginal and your arrow has sufficient speed a shield is likely to give you better stability than a parabolic of the same area, angle, weight, thickness, and placement. The cost is reduced velocity due to the drag. 

(*) I'm going strictly from theory here; not from experience. I haven't measured this.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Parabolic are faster...ask the Whiz...I know he's "on" it.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Only possible advantage I can imagine is that shields may be a little stiffer, and flutter a little less, than parabolics. but I can't be sure about that. It's just my intuition.
> 
> I shot parabolics at the Olympics, but shields for the past 6 years. Because yes, they do look cooler  I guess for me it's from my 20+ years of traditional archery, shooting traditional shield cut feathers.
> 
> John


You shot feathers at the big "O"...really?


----------



## aaronthesun (Oct 13, 2011)

ArtV said:


> You shot feathers at the big "O"...really?


I think what limbwalker means is that he shot parabolic vanes because he liked shooting parabolic feathers when he did traditional archery.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

He would be shoot spin or kurly vans...either are parbolic not sheld cut


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You're both wrong. ha, ha. 

I shot parabolic vanes at the Olympics because that's what I had fletched my ACE's with prior to the trials, and I didn't want to change a thing after making the team. But after Athens, I switched to the shiled cut FF vanes on the recommendation of a well known archery technician, and because they reminded me of the shield cut feathers I preferred when I was shooting traditional longbows and recurves.

And...

Art, the Elivanes I use on my arrows right now are shield cut...  And they're kewl 

John


----------



## aaronthesun (Oct 13, 2011)

Oooh, those shield cut Elivanes do look swell.


----------

